# Anyone have a Clayton furnace



## tdb (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi All , how many here have a Clayton wood furnace , mine has been in operation for over 20 years , heats around 2,200 SQ feet real nice , I go through about 3.5 full cord a year , its a 1600 series . anyway just wondering if anyone else was using a Clayton . Thanks TedMI.


----------



## fubar2 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ive got one, looks just like yours. Bought it used fifteen or twenty yrs ago. Its always done a fine job for me. Wonder if they still make em?


----------



## laynes69 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a US Stove Hotblast, basically the same thing. Mines around 20 years old, Looking at retireing it or fixing the baffle (Warped Bad). Heat the house well.


----------



## Hoosier (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a 4 year old US Stove Hotblast, I love that stove. I heat 1800 sf and if I am not carefull I can overheat the house with it...I cant sleep when it is 78 in the house (The wife & cat love it tho)


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hoosier, how do you have yours installed, and did you get the forced draft kit?


----------



## Hoosier (Sep 3, 2006)

laynes69 said:


> Hoosier, how do you have yours installed, and did you get the forced draft kit?



No forced draft, hell, I keep the dampers almost shut to save fuel.

I had a 90+ furnace installed years ago and they use PVC pipe for the flue so my existing chimney for the furnace was capped of so I vented the hotblast into it. I parked the hotblast off to one side of the furnace so it looks like it was ment to be there. The heat vents that came off the top of the furnace were connected to my existing heat ducts, I used common round silver duct to connect one side and a flexible duct on the other (there are two connections). That flexible rocks, it is all available at Menards (home store).

It has it's own thermostat to blow the heat out of the exchanger box, and twin squirrel cage fans that really do a nice job. The air coming out of my vents is slower than with the gas, but it is much much warmer (even hot at times). So the thing is quiet and super efficient, since it is in the basement any radiated heat warms the floors above which happens to be the living room with hard wood floors.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 3, 2006)

Yep that's what I got also , been a great addition to my house! I heat 2200ft ranch with it and if I open up the dampers it will run you out! 

Has anybody burned coal in it? 

Tdb, how beneficial is the forced combustion air kit? 

Jeff


----------



## hautions11 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Furnace*

Here's my Royal. 20+ years old. Forced air blower in to the fire box. 20" pipe in to the existing ducts and a 14" from the cold air side. Converted a HUGE squirel cage blower and had a sheet metal filter box built to house it on the back of the wood furnace. Heats 3200 Sq feet 90 year old house. It is good down to about 0 degrees. Below that you heave to feed it in the middle of the night. At that point I just turn the gas furnace on. I had the gas meter reader knock on the front door one day after 2 months of no gas use. He was afraid some old couple was not using the furnace and freezing inside. My wife opened the door, little kids running around in disapers only, and the meter reader just laughed!


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 3, 2006)

I would say most of the people that have switched over from natural gas to wood have got the calls from the Power & Light Co. :biggrinbounce2: 

I actually had a guy show up for a surprise inspection of my meter, said it was malfunctioning and that I had only used a tiny amount of gas in the last couple years.

We where having the discussion in my driveway which is lined with about 5 cords of Ash , he looked around at the wood and said " I guess you have a fire place" . 

I got the impression that they thought I had tampered with the meter in some way and that they where going to " bust" me, I just    as they backed out my road.

Jeff


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 3, 2006)

Mines in series, the only air that goes through the woodfurnace if from the lp furnace. The limit from the woodfurnace is tied into the lp furnace. We have at least doubled the heat output doing the installation in series. Its just like having the furnace running. The forced draft lowered our burn times, but doubled our heat output. Keeps the house at a more stable temp, and burns very clean. I could have gotten away without sweeping my chimney last year. We burn soft lump coal sometimes, and when its very cold, be will burn hard coal. It works pretty good, but will test your patience at first. Takes at least 2 hours to get a good coal fire going. We are very happy with ours, we heat our house which is 2400 square feet, 10 foot ceilings up and down with ours at 76 to 78 all winter long. With the forced draft you can get more heat from less wood, better combustion. In 20 years I fixed the warped baffle, and replaced the firebrick, not so bad. We set our on temp at 140 on the limit, and the off around 80 so the air coming out will be cooler at times, but will run almost all of the time.


----------



## Kman (Nov 4, 2008)

*new clayton*

just bought a new clayton 1600G to replace my hot shot which is just that. i've been told that it will burn between 7 and 12 hours depending on how it is dampered and type of wood and that it is very efficient. i heat a 2700 sq ft home and was wanting to see about how much wood it might take for the season. i couldnt heat 24/7 with the hot shot it only would last 2-3 hours with oak. are there any benifits to using coal vs wood? also are there any fire problems with this unit when the power goes out?


----------



## Hoosier (Nov 4, 2008)

I dont know about coal, I have yet to try it. 

I am considering a battery backup from a sump pump that uses a deep cycle car battery, that way if it goes out during a really roaring fire you will not overheat anything.

I wonder how long a battery like that would last with these little blower motors?


----------



## whiting-5 (Nov 4, 2008)

mine is the 1800 us stove version they are special order they make one run a year and you have to have your deposit in by march they make the run in august.i lookedat the 1600 model but it was not that much more for the biggin i think i paid with tax 2600.00 mine actually sits outside under a cover first year just ducted one 16" duct through wall and one return air duct in wall it did not works that great  this summer i ducted it all under my house and let me tell you it will run you out!!! they have to have back pressure to work properly this is are only heat source and im totally happy .i would someday like to have owb but till then this will work. by the way when you order it its an option to have thehot water coils installed i wish i would have can still do it but pain in the arse. my house is 3200 sq feet plus the ceilings are all vaulted 12feet 6 inches tall have ceiling fans spin backwards to move the air around.


----------



## racnruss (Jan 2, 2010)

*Clayton 1800 furnace for sale in Iowa*

Used to have an Englander, just couldn't get enough wood in it. The Clayton 1800's fire box is absolutely huge and can easily last 8 hours on one load. Last night it was 9 below zero and the house got down to 65 by morning.

It has forced air draft and the optional air filter box around fan.

It is less than 2 years old in perfect condition. I am going to sell it and go to an outdoor furnace. If anyone in interested, email me. 2000/obo


----------



## Larrym (Dec 24, 2018)

I purchased a Clayton 7.1 wood furnace in 1988. Still in full operation. I have had to work a little to find parts but it runs perfectly. Currently looking for the small plugin motor to the front draft. It was made by Erie mnfg. Any ideas?


----------



## Marley5 (Dec 24, 2018)

Had a Clayton 1600 for 15 years, heated 2200 sq ft.....efficient well built stove.


----------



## Conkl (Jan 13, 2019)

I had one installed when the house was built in 1985, it is ducted into house ductwork. Use a heat pump for back up heat if needed. The Clayton also has the original hot water coil that is plumbed to the electric hot water heater and supplies all my winter time supply of hot water (no pumps needed). I had to replace the dampener motor a few years back and replaced the air handler motor last year. Never thought it would last this long, but it appears it will out live me.


----------

